# Where can I buy a Turkey in Leipzig?



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone know where to buy a Christmas Turkey in Leipzig? Preferably fresh but frozen may have to suffice. I’ve heard that Globus sell them so I intend to check that out at the weekend. Comments and prices for both types would be welcome, including any information on brands that other members have tried and would recommend/ avoid. Thanks.


----------

